# Have You Heard Of These Dogs?????



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

oky have anyone heard of these dogs? Stamper's "Diego black", Stamper's "H. Davidson", Stamper's "Cheyenne", Stamper's "Harley D", Stamper's "Boot's", Stamper's "Stringer",Lynce's "Big Boy Blue", Edwards' "Saaesue", "Mr Mega Man Ez & Cirkle C", Curry's "China Doll Bleu",Willy's "Second Shot Tango", Reese's "Miss Zena of EzWoods", Chaing Gang's "Valiant Azul", Douglas' "Cutter", Holliday's "Red Storm", Holliday's "Lot A Honey", Newman's "Blue Gemini", Brandy Of Galloway, Hughzee's "Blue Storm", Tallent's "Nina", Edward's "Lexus", Comer's "Dallas", Douglas' "Mercedes".


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

Some one Some help these dogs are in my girls pedigree, i google the names and did get nowhere. i was told that they are Razoredge line and watchdog. i need help...


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Dunno Teek, could just be scatterbred. Breeders will say anything.... Hughzee's is pretty popular, start there.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Bunch of Am staffs 
Here is Circle C kennels she may be able to help you more
CIRKLECAMSTAFFS.COM

Here are some peds

Reese's Miss Zena of E Z Woods pedigree information - American Staffordshire Terrier

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [133846] :: CHAIN GANG'S VALIANT AZUL

Reese's Miss Zena of E Z Woods pedigree information - American Staffordshire Terrier


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

i will get more later gotta watch a movie


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks and oky


----------



## 1957PITS (Apr 22, 2010)

*1957PITS*

Hello Iam from beech island s.c. and I have a blue male that is 2yrs. old that has the same pedigree that your dog has. He is between 70/75 lbs. and is very athletic. His sire is Cromers Zeuss and the dam is Lynces Storm. Mega Man EZ& Circkle C is the grandsire on top and the greatgrandsire on the bottom.


----------



## 1957PITS (Apr 22, 2010)

Get back with me and maybe we can meet up.


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

Oky so basically she ast/watchdog so my the person I got my dog from didn't know wha they had. They were telling us and everyone they were razoredge/watchdog. So know going to talk to her. To see wha she say. But I like my dog she a fawn bluie and just had her first litter. The pup came out well balance body, head, chest and etc. I was wondering why her and some of the pups chest where the stand out. Ast chest are well shape if you take a look at them closely but I breed her to a tnt/condra male him and the mom in my album and they still look good. I'm not mad at what I produce but what the breeder clamed she knew.


----------



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

these dogs in your pedgree all come from augusta, ga and beech island ,sc area stonecold and greystone kennels, ez was one of the most amazing pitbulls point black , i had a 3x ez granddaughter, your dog has not edge in it but , circle c( woods) , watchdog(ast x gamedogs) , stampers , your dog is a well bred dog . ez was an eceptional catchdog.
if you wanta contact me 
email me @ [email protected]
i can hook u up with people in ga and sc with that blood


----------

